# Interchangeability of chuck jaws



## dickm (15 Apr 2011)

Is there any listing anywhere of what jaws will fit what chucks? That is, can you, say, fit Dakota jaws to a Nova chuck (should you want to!) etc? I've tried doing searches using various keywords, but haven't found anything useful.
Seems like such a listing could be useful to turners who are thinking of getting a new chuck, or who happen upon a cheap set of jaws that might fit, but might not.


----------



## Silverbirch (15 Apr 2011)

I`ve never seen a list as such, but a bit of detective work on the `net should enable you to make uo your own. For example, the Dakota XT700 is I believe, compatible with a Vicmarc V100, as are the Record 3500 and 4000. I think the Dakota XT700 is the same as one of the "Fox" branded chucks. 
Jaws from the Nova/Supernova chucks will fit Sorby Patriot and vice versa.
The Versachuck can be fitted with different jaw carriers to take Nova, Vicmarc Axminster & Oneway jaws.
Axminster do a limited range of jaws to fit Nova , Oneway and Vicmarc.
Hope this helps.

Ian


----------



## chrisbaker42 (16 Apr 2011)

Does that imply that the axminster jaws that fit the nova will also fit the patriot?


----------



## PsyMan (16 Apr 2011)

lol, I might spend a couple of hours with google and some retailers and start a comparison chart myself as this has been a grey area for me too, I have a Nova G3 and am always cross referencing many sites to see what fits what.


----------



## tekno.mage (16 Apr 2011)

I can definitely confirm that all the Record Power 4000 series jaws will fit both the Vicmarc 100 and Fox 4000 chucks - as I have both these chucks and use RP4000 series jaws on them all the time. From Ian's previous post, it looks like the Dakota XT700 is the same as the Fox 4000 chuck.


----------



## dickm (16 Apr 2011)

tekno.mage":3j7xht77 said:


> I can definitely confirm that all the Record Power 4000 series jaws will fit both the Vicmarc 100 and Fox 4000 chucks - as I have both these chucks and use RP4000 series jaws on them all the time.


... and I can confirm that the RP4000 jaws* won't* fit a Bonham  

Be great if Psyman can come up with a chart!


----------



## Silverbirch (16 Apr 2011)

> Does that imply that the axminster jaws that fit the nova will also fit the patriot?



They should, although I`ve never done so myself.

Ian


----------



## PsyMan (17 Apr 2011)

I must admit, the more I google and read the more I get confused, I may have to abort this chart, seemed like a good idea at the time... Plus I am about to sell my almost brand new Nova G3 (3/4" 16tpi) and replace it with a new chuck to match the thread of my new lathe (1" 8tpi), its all a tad befuddling. Maybe the axminster 125mm goliath? what jaws fit that, LOL its never ending.


----------



## myturn (17 Apr 2011)

PsyMan":18vc932a said:


> I must admit, the more I google and read the more I get confused, I may have to abort this chart, seemed like a good idea at the time... Plus I am about to sell my almost brand new Nova G3 (3/4" 16tpi) and replace it with a new chuck to match the thread of my new lathe (1" 8tpi), its all a tad befuddling. Maybe the axminster 125mm goliath? what jaws fit that, LOL its never ending.


You can get a step-down adapter to mount the G3 on the new lathe if you want to keep it.


----------



## miles_hot (18 Apr 2011)

Or get a versachuck and avoid the confusion


----------



## PsyMan (18 Apr 2011)

I bought the step down adapter from axminster but it is pretty bulky, by the time you add up all of the weight and the length of the chuck now it tends to wobble a bit more, especially on heavyish roughing cuts with bowls (I have a fairly swept back grind on the left for bigger cuts), does the job but I think it would be prudent to chop it in for one that fits closer to the headstock.

I do like larger roughing cuts as I was under the assumption that the bigger the shaving and the further you can get it to fly off of the lathe, the more points you score? :lol:


----------

